# Portable Spray Booth



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Like many of us lumberjocks we could use a bigger shop! When I get ready to finish a project, I'll clean and vacuum the shop for a day or two. Somehow there was always a little dust that would show up no matter how careful I was. Well, once I figure out that that static electricity on the flouresant bulbs held dust until turned off, thus dropping little dust particles on newly finished projects. Ugh!!!!

I then started finishing projects in the garage, trying to keep dust down and the door closed. That would work decent but not perfect. I started giving thought to building a portable spray booth. I planned on using PVC with plumbing fittings and wrap plastic around the frame. I was also going to install a box fan as a filter and ventilation. Figured this might be a pain to put the plastic on and off.

Well then one day Blondie and I were at AJ Tools. ( kind of like a Home Depot/ Harbor Freight/ Flee Market ) I saw this Motor Cycle Garage. A aluminum frame and canvas that went over it. All in all, a tent! I measured it to see how much room it would take. It was 10' long 5' wide 7 ' tall. I'm like man; this might be the answer we have been looking for. It will also fit inside the garage and seal up tight.

For $125 bucks, we figure why not. I set it up Sat and today the outdoor dining table will be the first project finished in her. I like the fact it portable and it only took us 10 min or so to set up… I'll put plastic on the ground to prevent overspray on the floor.. It also has two shelves which are ok, but a nice place to set things on. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that is a cool idea, Ken!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice, love the idea!


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Imagine that… I was just wondering if I missed a post of yours regarding your table being finished. Then I get the notice you just posted. Once I saw the subject "Portable spray booth" it made sense. That's a great idea! It will be so much better then tip-toeing around the shop while the finish dries. Good point about the florescent lights. I hadn't thought of that. I'll be keeping that in mind moving forward. I'm glad I didn't miss a post.
Looking forward to the final table post… i'm sure you are too.

Take care,
Ken P


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

You just solved my problem Ken, Now to find one in my area. Who makes it? Maybe I can get one on-line.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL thing you stumbled upon!

Looks like it was made for being a spray booth!

Your outdoor dining table is getting close to the final steps to be Finished!
... can hardly wait to see the finished table… in all of it's beauty!


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Never heard of AJ Tools. Who is the manufacturer? May be able to find it online. Very nice idea.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice!
A quick web search shows they're not too expensive.
I'm thinking one could use pvc pipe and tarps to make custom sized booths.

Great find.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very innovative,great job


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice solution to a nagging problem, and it's portable. I will be looking into this for my shop.
-Don


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yea, this works. I did a similar thing many years ago in a basement of an old house o mine. I hung plastic from the joists to the floor, then taped a piece of 1/2" pvc on the bottom. I would wind it up and hook it to the joist with a couple bungie cords, then, when I wanted to paint, I'd just drop it down. The pvc helped hold the plastic in place. I also had a window that I put a fan in for exhaust. I was doin a little painting on motorcycle parts back then


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great idea Ken. I've been trying to figure the same thing out. I like the way the tarp connects to the frame. I would have to set it up outside but if it goes up and comes down easily, that would be doable. Gret find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I like it!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ken: I've been reading all your blogs on the outdoor dining table. Totally awesome!

Will that table fit in your new spray room and still allow you adequate room to move about while spraying? Is that a screened area at the back? Do you have a fan (preferably an explosion proof one!) to draw fumes and overspray away from your project? And, of course if spraying on finish, you wear a proper mask?

Sorry if I sound like I'm putting a damper on your new spray-room … don't mean to, as it's a great idea when trying to have a dust free environment, but overspray can really be an issue if your spray booth is too small. Just say'n!!

Looking forward to seeing your finished work of art!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx everyone for all the great comments. Everyone's advice a questions are taken in a good way! *99.9% of us Lumberjocks are here to learn and help one another so no offense ever taken. *
The table pretty much takes up all the room in this new portable booth. Being that granite is going in the middle there is an opening for me to work. I crawl in and then apply the finish. I will be putting an exhaust fan with filter once I find one. I do use a professional mask as well, ( THX justoneofme ).

http://www.ajtools.com/products/6541.html This is where I bought it.

The finish I'm applying on the table is Epifanes from Holland. http://www.epifanes.com/home.htm It seems to have the highest UV protection and the boat owners I've talked too, swear by it. The manufacturer recommends, only brushing it on and spraying the last coat if I want to. I'm doing the bottom of the table first to learn how it reacts and how things go.

The pics are after the 2nd coat. 1st coat is cut 50/50 , 2nd coat 25% 3rd 15% and rest 5%. Some light sanding in between coats. I'm impressed so far after the 2nd coat. I'm putting 3 coats on the bottom and 5 or 6 on the top. We live in Southern California so lots of sun light but it is under a covered patio with 2 open walls.

Again thx!


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cool idea. With 4 little kids who can unlock doors but not understand the words that come out of my mouth, I need one!


----------



## AJLastra (Apr 19, 2012)

Ken , this tent idea is really cool! For some time now, i've been trying to figure out to put together a small booth for my garage shop and I just dont have the space in a one and a half car garage. I'd been looking at those portable plant/green house stuctures and most of them a sort of pricey. This idea looks like a winner to me! Doesnt look like its hard to set up and take down. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

You welcome, it was eas to set up. Makes it alot easier if you have a extra set of hands. My wife and I set it up in less than 10 mins. Have fun!


----------

